# Persian: حالت منفی فعل مضارع مستمر



## IRAJ2000

سلام به همگی دوستان
حالت منفی افعال مضارع مستمر رو چطوری میشه ساخت؟
مثلا منفی فعل دارم می روم چی میشه؟​


----------



## Grimma

وعلیکم السلام

If I have understood your question correctly, you are asking for the negative of دارم می روم "I am going."
My English is pretty good, so I can tell you that the answer is: "I am not going."
By the way, in your question I think you should have said "چطور" instead of "چطوری", because چطوری means "How are you?"
And you should have said می توان ساخت instead of میشه ساخت.


----------



## IRAJ2000

ممنون از پاسخت گریما.
ولی من این سوالم رو درباره ی افعال در زبان فارسی پرسیدم. همچنین استفاده از "چطوری" و "میشه ساخت" در این جا درسته چرا که در فارسی محاوره ای استفاده میشن.​


----------



## Grimma

I see. But since your mother tongue is Persian why are you asking?


----------



## IRAJ2000

There are some cases in Persian language that even native speakers are doubtful about them. That's because of the fact that Persian grammar has changed over time and it has been affected by many foreign cultures and languages, especially Arabic.


----------



## colognial

To negate the action, it is enough to use the simple present: نمی روم.

However, the subject may equally choose to say دارم نمی روم, which sounds like bad Persian, but is in fact quite acceptable as a colloquialism, and that's all there is to it, right? (I just know I'm wrong, and that IRAJ2000 is going to correct me shortly!)


----------



## IRAJ2000

Thank you colognial.
نمی رومis an equal for that and as you said دارم نمی روم is not used. 
Are there any other ways to negate the verb?


----------



## PersoLatin

IRAJ2000 said:


> مثلا منفی فعل دارم می روم چی میشه؟


This is a very interesting question. In my view, the negative of دارم می روم/داشتم میرفتم, is نمی رفتم/نمی روم. In modern Persian if 'you are not doing x', i.e. not doing it continually, then there's no need to state 'you are not continually not doing it', and it makes perfect sense, you simply say نمی روم or نمی زنم.

Maybe historically we had that negative form, and if we did, then ندارم می روم would probably be the correct way and consistent with other verbs like past/present perfect, where the main verb and not the auxiliary part, is negated, e.g. 'narafté budam' rather than 'rafté nabudam'.


----------



## IRAJ2000

Thanks PersoLatin.
I've jest read in a book that we can also say that *در حال رفتن نیستم* and it's been written that نمی روم is a good choice, too. 
What do you think of the first form of negating the verb mentioned above?


----------



## PersoLatin

IRAJ2000 said:


> I've jest read in a book that we can also say that *در حال رفتن نیستم* and it's been written that نمی روم is a good choice, too.
> What do you think of the first form of negating the verb mentioned above?


If you mean در حال رفتن نيستم, I really can't see why we need it, looks like it's been created specifically to provide the equivalent for the English 'I am not ...ing ...', we simply say نه or نه نمى روم.


----------



## IRAJ2000

Yes, you're right. Thanks.


----------



## colognial

IRAJ2000 said:


> Thank you colognial.
> نمی رومis an equal for that and as you said دارم نمی روم is not used.
> Are there any other ways to negate the verb?



You've got me wrong, IRAJ2000. I never said دارم نمی روم is not used. It is in fact in common enough use. All I said was it sounds wrong. The reason must be because within a compound verb you have one that is affirmative and another which is negative, hence the awkwardness.

In addition, I think در حال رفتن نیستم or مشغول رفتن نیستم is quite a possibility, and not to be discarded offhand.

In any case, when it comes to the action of the moment, all possibilities for negative mode are a bit awkward. The reason is, you're either stressing your intention in which case it is actually sufficient to express it using the simple present tense: نمی روم, or you insist on saying what it is you are doing at this moment, in which case you tend to use a different verb to say what you have to say, e.g. rather than saying دارم نمی روم  or just نمی روم, you tend to say این جا هستم، این جا می مانم, این جا مانده ام. Notwithstanding this, there's nothing wrong with saying دارم نمی روم، درحال رفتن نیستم if this happens t obe the precise statement the speaker wishes to make.


----------



## IRAJ2000

OK. Thanks.


----------



## ittechnology2014

سلام به همگی
به عنوان یه فارسی زبان باید بگم که  هیچ وقت این فعل منفی نمیشه
عملاً هیچ موقعیتی وجود نداره بخواهیم از منفی این فعل استفاده کنیم.شما هر موقعیتی که فکر میکنید میشه ازش استفاده کرد بگید تا یه مثال نقض بگم.
مادر: کجا میری؟
من: دارم میرم باشگاه
مادر؟ داری میری نونوایی؟
من: نه .نمیرم نونوایی.دارم میرم باشگاه
البته بحثتون از نظر گرامری درسته ولی عملاً استفاده ای نداره
خوش باشید


----------



## PersoLatin

ittechnology2014 said:


> سلام به همگی
> به عنوان یه فارسی زبان باید بگم که هیچ وقت این فعل منفی نمیشه
> عملاً هیچ موقعیتی وجود نداره بخواهیم از منفی این فعل استفاده کنیم.شما هر موقعیتی که فکر میکنید میشه ازش استفاده کرد بگید تا یه مثال نقض بگم.
> مادر: کجا میری؟
> من: دارم میرم باشگاه
> مادر؟ داری میری نونوایی؟
> من: نه .نمیرم نونوایی.دارم میرم باشگاه
> البته بحثتون از نظر گرامری درسته ولی عملاً استفاده ای نداره
> خوش باشید


با شما كاملا موافقم



PersoLatin said:


> This is a very interesting question. In my view, the negative of دارم می روم/داشتم میرفتم, is نمی رفتم/نمی روم. In modern Persian if 'you are not doing x', i.e. not doing it continually, then there's no need to state 'you are not continually not doing it', and it makes perfect sense, you simply say نمی روم or نمی زنم.


----------

